# Solved: Facebook landing/reveal page won't load image in IE...but will in FF...Help w



## elizbeth (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi,

I work for a non-profit, and I am trying to get a Facebook page for the organization up and running. The organization cannot afford to pay for this work.

I have a VERY basic knowledge of HTML.

What I have done:

Created two images: 
1. For those visitors who are not already fans of the page, which asked them to hit the "like" button.
2. For those visitors who are already fans, which asks them to consider becoming a member.

Hosted those images on Flickr.

Using "Static HTML I-frames tab"

I have inserted the HTML code for each landing page. They seem to work properly using Firefox and Safari, but when using Internet Explorer the images will not load. I have no idea why it will not load in IE.

If I pasted the code here, would someone be willing to take a look at it and and help?

Here's the link to the page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Thoma...ibrary/221400834577901?sk=app_190322544333196

Thank you,

elizbeth


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Put the code here and also a link to the images.


----------



## elizbeth (Jun 12, 2004)

Thank you, I appreciate the help.

elizbeth

*Code for none fans landing page:*



*Link to image:*



*Code for fans landing page:*



Thank you for being a part of our Facebook Community!

We invite you to become a member of our organization and support the Library and its mission.

 If you would like more information on becoming a member please email us.

*Links to images:*


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Elizabeth

You have a few problems with your code try this


```
<html>
<body>
<a[COLOR="Red"]>[/COLOR]<img border="0" src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6085/6096298681_01d255b868_z.jpg" width="520" height="272" alt="Thomasville-Genealogical-Li"></a>
<[COLOR="Red"]/body[/COLOR]>
<[COLOR="Red"]/html[/COLOR]>
```
and


```
<html>
<body>
<a[COLOR="Red"]>[/COLOR]<img border="0" src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6191/6100317187_8fc083646d.jpg" width="500" height="262" alt="Support-Library-2"></a>
<br>
<br>
<br>
<p><font size="4&#8243; face="News Goth BT, Georgia, Arial" color="#9c6506">Thank you for being a part of our Facebook Community!</font></p>

<p><font size="4&#8243; face="News Goth BT,Georgia,Arial" color="#9c6506">We invite you to become a member of our organization and support the Library and its mission.</font></p>

<p><a href="mailto:[email protected]"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6087/6100864708_3853b938bd_t.jpg" border="0"width="40" height="40" alt="Email-Us"></a><font size="4&#8243; face="News Goth BT, Georgia, Arial" color="#9c6506"> If you would like more information on becoming a member please email us.</font></p>
<[COLOR="Red"]/body[/COLOR]>
<[COLOR="Red"]/html[/COLOR]>
```
All changes shown in red.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## elizbeth (Jun 12, 2004)

Thank you very much for the help! Small, simple errors I should have caught. Everything is working correctly now.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Glad your problem is solved. Please click the "Solved" button and mark this thread as solved


----------

